# Expresso Martini



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

* 7 oz vodka (Stoli coffee-flavoured vodka is a good choice)
* 1/2 oz Kahlua
* 1/2 oz espresso
* 4 coffee beans, for garnish

PREPARATION:
In a cocktail shaker, shake vodka with crushed ice for about 30 seconds. Add Kahlua and espresso and give another couple of shakes to combine. Let stand for a minute, to fully chill through. Strain into 2 chilled martini glasses, and add 2 coffee beans to each glass.
Serves 2

Try one of these with a cigar and spend a nice liesure afternoon kicking back.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

That sounds yummy Richard...easy too.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> That sounds yummy Richard...easy too.


:tpd: Thats what I was thinking. Sounds very nice. I may try that sometime this weekend.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

More of a gin martini guy ... but this sounds very interesting.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Might have to give this a try! Thanks Richard.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

ghostrider said:


> Might have to give this a try! Thanks Richard.


You missed it. These were very good yesterday.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> You missed it. These were very good yesterday.


Any chance of a replay this coming sat?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sounds pretty tasty Richard, and the Stoli reference didn't hurt either! I will give this a try this week.

I wonder if Stoli makes gin too?


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

That sounds pretty tasty. I'll have to try that out on one of these cold days.

2 questions;

1) how does it turn out with reg vodka instead of coffee flavored?

2) "Serves 2", does it _have_ too?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

ky toker said:


> That sounds pretty tasty. I'll have to try that out on one of these cold days.
> 
> 2 questions;
> 
> ...


If you use regular Vodka, put a shot of Baileys in there and you will be all set.

I was drinking them with a shot of Baileys as well. They are so good.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Had one of these at the Casino Herf yesterday. Thanks for the heads up! Gonna have to try my hand at some of these at home now.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

That is a great combo.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

ghostrider said:


> Had one of these at the Casino Herf yesterday. Thanks for the heads up! Gonna have to try my hand at some of these at home now.


They do make them good there. Be sure to get them with a shot of Baileys in it.


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Sounds good. Just don't call it a Martini


----------

